# Hello from Maricopa, AZ



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome, are you friends with Joe? I'm a big fan. Bees will many times prosper in spite of what we do, also don't believe what that book says, making honey is a good thing to be encouraged.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the hellos... friends with Joe? Joe who? is he in Maricopa too or around here? If there's another local bee keeper I would enjoy meeting them.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I think he's referring to "Sheriff Joe". I love Arizona.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome.... Sheriff Joe is the best....Heard he is going to run for Congress...


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!:thumbsup:


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome always glad to see another beek geting started... GB


----------



## gpost (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, Great to see more beeks in az!


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello! I'm new myself (expecting first shipment of package bees April 6th) and it appears as though there are some of us spread all over the state!


----------

